# Powermatic dust filter



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been looking at air filters for my shop for a while and have seriously considered a Jet. Today, I discovered the Powermatic PM 1200. All of the reviews I read indicate that it is the quietest unit on the market. Does anyone here have experience with this machine?


----------

